# When it rains it purs



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey all, as most of you read i got impatient and went out and bought qa 55g for my p's. Well this morning i found out that a friend of m,ine wants to get rid of a 250g sitting on her porch unused!!!! The best part is it's free!!!! I havn't looked at it yet not sure if thee is a stand, pump etc... yet. What are the average dimentions for a 250g? It would be awsome if i could get it and set it up too. What acssesaries would i need for this bad boy? I may use it for p's i havn't decided yet. I already have three tanks, the 55g with 5 rbp's, 2 10g tanks full of feeders. I am gonna try to go down to see her to see how nig it is this weekend and how hard it'll be to move it. LOL!! If you can list what pumps and filters i would need to run on this monster i would greatly apreiciate it. thank you.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

firepisser8104 said:


> Hey all, as most of you read i got impatient and went out and bought qa 55g for my p's. Well this morning i found out that a friend of m,ine wants to get rid of a 250g sitting on her porch unused!!!! The best part is it's free!!!! I havn't looked at it yet not sure if thee is a stand, pump etc... yet. What are the average dimentions for a 250g? It would be awsome if i could get it and set it up too. What acssesaries would i need for this bad boy? I may use it for p's i havn't decided yet. I already have three tanks, the 55g with 5 rbp's, 2 10g tanks full of feeders. I am gonna try to go down to see her to see how nig it is this weekend and how hard it'll be to move it. LOL!! If you can list what pumps and filters i would need to run on this monster i would greatly apreiciate it. thank you.
> [snapback]792291[/snapback]​


I don't believe 250 gallon tanks are standard, so there isn't a tank catalogue to pull the dimensions from. However, you can estimate them by assuming some common ratios. Usually, the height to width is between 1 and 1.5. For example, your 55g (assuming it is the long variety, 48 inches long) is 18 inches tall by 12 inches wide, or a ratio of 1.5. A 75g is 18x18 or a ratio of 1. I'll guess inbetween, or 1.25. Also, keep in mind that the volume people call a tank is not exact. For example, a 75g tank which is traditionally 48"x18"x18" actually works to 67 gallons (and that includes the glass; actual water is even less, and could be as low as 50 gallons after you subtract the volume displaced by gravel and other objects, and the fact the most tanks are never filled to the brim). They just call it a 75. We have to assume one other ratio, that is the length to height. Almost all tanks are much longer than they are tall. The 75 has a ratio of 2.7:1 (48:18), and your 55 is 48:12 or 4:1. I'll assume a ratio of 3:1. Now we can caluculate the dimensions of a 250 gallon tank assuming the height to width is 1.25:1 and the length to height is 3:1.

250 gallons = L x W x H / 231 (where L, W, H are in inches)

but L = 3 x H
and W = H / 1.25

then,

250 = 3H x H/1.25 x H / 231

250 = 3H^3/(1.25*231)

That gives H = 28.875"

From that we can estimate L = 86.6"

and W = 23.1"

The tank will weigh about 600 lbs assuming 5/8" glass.

RL


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, you're lucky!









You might want to temporarily put the RBP's in there as 5 in a 55g is a little crowded.

Good luck!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id pick that mother fuker up any ways man, you could always make some good fukn coin on that sh*t


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

make your 55g into a wet/dry to power the 250g...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=wet-dry

a 55g wet/dry and an AC500 just for mech. would be perfect... add your 5 exsisting reds there and another 5-6 caribes

and then like 2 AC901 powerheads and you're set! just decorate and cycle!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow u lucky mfer. You will need about 4 people to move that. They better be strong people...


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

:rasp:







LOL!!!! I hope to go and look at it this weekend some time. "she" said it was a 250g, but it's prob a 120 or so, she knows nothing about tanks. I hope it's like a 250, which by dimensions i calculated i hope is 72Lx24Hx16.5W=248g. I won't know till i measure it and see it. I will look into that wet/dry idea sounds good to me though. Hmmmmm..... anybody need a couch?? i will have to make room either way!! If i don't like it or can't use it anbody in IL or south WI can pick it up from me or buy it cheap!!! I will keep you all posted.







Thanks for the advice.

ok i looked at the wet/dry page, how hard are those to make? what size tank was that in the pics???


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can't beat FREE.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn that is one sweet ass deal


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

72Lx24Hx16.5W = 124g

According to the P-Fury calculator: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de..._size_to_gallon


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

your right, sorry did it wrong. LOL 71.5Lx29.5Hx27.5W= 252g, thats one of the closest i can get


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

now that is luck. i wish someone would tell me i could get a 250g off of them for free.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

ralphinnj said:


> I don't believe 250 gallon tanks are standard, so there isn't a tank catalogue to pull the dimensions from. However, you can estimate them by assuming some common ratios. Usually, the height to width is between 1 and 1.5. For example, your 55g (assuming it is the long variety, 48 inches long) is 18 inches tall by 12 inches wide, or a ratio of 1.5. A 75g is 18x18 or a ratio of 1. I'll guess inbetween, or 1.25. Also, keep in mind that the volume people call a tank is not exact. For example, a 75g tank which is traditionally 48"x18"x18" actually works to 67 gallons (and that includes the glass; actual water is even less, and could be as low as 50 gallons after you subtract the volume displaced by gravel and other objects, and the fact the most tanks are never filled to the brim). They just call it a 75. We have to assume one other ratio, that is the length to height. Almost all tanks are much longer than they are tall. The 75 has a ratio of 2.7:1 (48:18), and your 55 is 48:12 or 4:1. I'll assume a ratio of 3:1. Now we can caluculate the dimensions of a 250 gallon tank assuming the height to width is 1.25:1 and the length to height is 3:1.
> 
> 250 gallons = L x W x H / 231 (where L, W, H are in inches)
> 
> ...


Uhhh...ok. It's probably a 240 8'x2'x2'.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Pic up that mofo ASAP and worry about the details later, it's free!


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

talked to her again she still doesn't know the dimentions but it has a stand and maybe all the equipment!!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH!!!!! my P's will be happy. Now who wants to help carry it????LOL


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

you lucky bastard, I hate you! lol.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well i get to go look at it either monday night or thursday night. but i was looking around in my place and thought to my self i have nowhere to put it. well i had two friends come over and moved some tanks around and this is what i did, i took my two ten gallon tanks one i just set up that has to cycle and my feeder tank and put them under the 55 in the stand. Wow it looks good too heres some pics. let me know what you think.

View attachment 40592

this is what it looks like all lights off in room with no flash.

View attachment 40593

withthe flash and room lights on

What you think???


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

well fire i think if u cant take the tank i might want it but im short on room for the moment but if u cant use it let me know im like 30 mins from u so ill be glad to try and figure out a home for it 
keep me posted
peace


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

OK check this out!!!!! i talked to her again and it has , the tank (duh), the , the stand, the tops, the lights, filters (wet/dry), power heads, and heaters!!!! sweet!!!!! it's all there she said!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice, wetdry filters already there, thatll save a couple $$. PICS!!! ALso in that pic of your current setup, whats with the ball of wires on the floor?


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

That was just a ball of air tubing and papers, i have new pics of my wire set-up, lol when i go look at the 250g i will take some pics and post them for you all too see. the little 10g on the right (blue one is gonna be my first salt tank..


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

OK i went and looked at it, it is 72Lx21.5x18.5= 125g or so, so it's no 150 but for free hell yeah ima take it, just gotta pick it up. soon as i do i'll take some pics


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

jammy git


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool deal man, good luck setting it up.


----------

